# Did You Ever Have a Tree House Growing Up?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2016)

I never had a tree house, and have never even been in one.  Here's one with it's own swing.


----------



## jujube (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh, hell to the no!


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 22, 2016)

jujube said:


> Oh, hell to the no!



Yeah, I don't think so either.

I did have one, though. My (twin) brother and I built it when we were about 13. No swing but it had a slide about midway up (or down).


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 22, 2016)

That tree looks too little to be carrying all that weight.  No thanks!  

I didn't have a tree house, but a favorite tree with a set of 4 limbs in a row that made a great _lounge chair_.  I'd take comic books up there and hide sometimes.


----------

